# 2006 7-Series Release Date



## bimmerlove (Jul 10, 2003)

I am in the market for a new sedan and have been looking at the Mercedes CLS500 as the top contender for a little bit now. The only other car I would consider is the 750Li and the Jaguar XJ VDP. Considering I already have a Jaguar, I think a German vehicle would make an excellent addition. When is the 750Li due out at dealerships? I would like to check it out.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

bimmerlove said:


> I am in the market for a new sedan and have been looking at the Mercedes CLS500 as the top contender for a little bit now. The only other car I would consider is the 750Li and the Jaguar XJ VDP. Considering I already have a Jaguar, I think a German vehicle would make an excellent addition. When is the 750Li due out at dealerships? I would like to check it out.


I think it is currently being produced as of the beginning of May and should be hitting the showrooms anytime now. :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

bimmerlove said:


> I am in the market for a new sedan and have been looking at the Mercedes CLS500 as the top contender for a little bit now. The only other car I would consider is the 750Li and the Jaguar XJ VDP. Considering I already have a Jaguar, I think a German vehicle would make an excellent addition. When is the 750Li due out at dealerships? I would like to check it out.


2 dealerships in STL have already delivered them. One a 750, the other a 750L.
The timeframe for order/delivery is appx 14-16 weeks.


----------



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Okay,

Call me silly

I have an E38 2001 750iL. This thread suggests a 2006 750L/Li. Will this be V12 or V8?

Thanks
W Jones


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*4.8 liter V8*



sublimaze1 said:


> Okay,
> 
> Call me silly
> 
> ...


The new V8 has been upgraded to a 4.8 liter so they are changing the name to 750Li. They have also improved the look of the rear end but it is still not as stylish as your E38 in my opinion.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Heard a TV commercial for the 750Li during West Wing tonight. Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

My dad picked up a Jet Black 750li tonight! i'm not quite sure of what the official release date for the 2006 7-series was (at the moment, they haven't even updated bmwusa.com...), but there's one in our garage, and that's good enough for me!


----------



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been advised by my local dealership that I can see a new 2006 750i tomorrow. More to come then ...


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

i'm absolutely sure that you'll love the car! It's amazing in person... Here at United BMW, in Atlanta, they have only received one car as of yet (to my knowledge), and it happened to be the one my Dad bought. I'll post pictures if anyone cares to see them!


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Please do so (post pictures). Thanks.


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

ooookay... ya'll are just gonna have to excuse both the poor photo quality and my reflection in some of the pictures. I used a really shady program to resize them, and they didn't turn out quite like I had expected. If anyone needs/wants a different angle of the car, or just a higher quality shot of what's here, lemme know, and I'll be able to email it ASAP. Enjoy!


----------



## XZLR8 (Sep 15, 2002)

Just not sure about the double chrome strips across the back of the non-Sport Li. But man, that makes me wish I would have optioned the Rear Entertainment Package on my '05.

Looks great. Congrats, Chad.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## chad0120 (Aug 11, 2003)

XZLR8 said:


> Just not sure about the double chrome strips across the back of the non-Sport Li.


Actually, I can understand how that may have the potential to bother some, but in person, it really does give the car a solid, defined edge to the bumper. Initially, I thought it might have been too much as well, but it really does help to bring the rear end together.


----------

